# Milan-Palermo 2-0



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Milan-Palermo, 10ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 17 marzo 2013 alle ore 15:00 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Palermo, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.


Pensiamo al Campionato.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo di non pagare l'asfaltata di questa sera. 

Ma anche se arrivi terzo, poi, serve fare mercato e comprare giocatori in grado di giocare in Champions.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (12 Marzo 2013)

sarà 0-0


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2013)

miccoli, dossena e barreto in dubbio. 

facciamo esonerare anche sannino. 

balo, spazzali via.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Questi qua più o meno contro di noi hanno sempre fatto il Barcellona, quindi sarà un'altra giornata durissima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2013)

E' da vincere. Una cosa è subire 4 pere dal Barca, un altra è regalare punti a questo obrobrio di squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> sarà 0-0



Voglio una vittoria convincente, altro che 0-0.


----------



## peppe75 (12 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo subito rialzarci..............speriamo bene!


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Non sarà facile dopo questa batosta rimettere alcune cose mentali a posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Serve una vittoria per allontanare e dimenticare la brutta serata.Forza ragazzi.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere. Nn possiamo perdere contro una retrocessa


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

riprendiamoci subito....dobbiamo avere la possibilità di rigiocarcela l'anno prossimo...primo o poi lo batteremo il barcellona del marziano...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Fortunatamente dopo questa c'è la pausa... altrimenti sarebbero state settimane dure. Bisogna vincere e pensiamo al secondo posto


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

bisogna semplicemente vincere,senza se e senza ma


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Io vedo una vittoria facile-facile.


----------



## Ale (13 Marzo 2013)

a regola dovremmo vincere facile..il palermo prende 3 pere da tutti..pure dall'inter di strama


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Vincere domenica è di importanza fondamentale. Per i 3 punti e per scacciare la delusione di Barcellona.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Partita difficile di sicuro, il Palermo fuori casa e poca roba ma sai giocano contro di noi quindi daranno il 3000% e faranno un partitone, il fatto che contro il Genoa e barca non abbiamo giocato bene mi fa pensare che siamo in calo di forma  ovviamente mi aspetto pure il golletto di Miccoli che contro di noi si trasforma.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145108 ha scritto:


> Partita difficile di sicuro, il Palermo fuori casa e poca roba ma sai giocano contro di noi quindi daranno il 3000% e faranno un partitone, il fatto che contro il Genoa e barca non abbiamo giocato bene mi fa pensare che siamo in calo di forma  ovviamente mi aspetto pure il golletto di Miccoli che contro di noi si trasforma.



Miccoli è in dubbio,anche se sinceramente a me importa poco,i rosanero sono troppo scarsi e credo che i ragazzi vogliano fare una prova d'orgoglio dopo il knock out di ier sera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

menomale che arriva in casa contro l'ultima in classifica...però non sarà facile dopo questa batosta
Balotelli pensaci tu


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ora sotto a testa bassa col campionato più che mai.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Marzo 2013)

Io ho il morale sotto le scarpe, immagino i giocatori. Non cantiamo vittoria, ho idea che ci sarà da sudare parecchio!


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo vincere senza scuse, prima dell'andata lo sapevamo saremmo usciti sicuro, quindi prendiamoci sto secondo posto il prima possibile e poi per favore mettiamo su una squadra che è in grado di giocarsela anche in europa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo assolutamente battere il Palermo(la squadra peggiore della serie A)e per riuscirci dovremo fare un sacrificio enorme, dico sacrificio enorme perché si avrebbe voglia di staccare la spina, sia fisicamente che psicologicamente, dopo una serata come quella di ieri, però il calendario ci viene in aiuto. Dobbiamo fare questo piccolo sforzo e raggiungere la pausa con questo margine(se non uno maggiore)di vantaggio sugli avversari.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Per fortuna rientra Balo, il Palermo comunque è in condizioni imbarazzanti..per una volta il calendario ci ha aiutati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per fortuna rientra Balo, il Palermo comunque è in condizioni imbarazzanti..per una volta il calendario ci ha aiutati.


Voglio che Balo li distrugga da solo, poi affrontiamo la squadra più scarsa della serie A, non vorrei dire...


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio che Balo li distrugga da solo, poi affrontiamo la squadra più scarsa della serie A, non vorrei dire...



Massì, facciamo un po' di turnover togliendo Niang, Ambro, Constant e non avremo problemi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo assolutamente battere il Palermo(la squadra peggiore della serie A)e per riuscirci dovremo fare un sacrificio enorme, dico sacrificio enorme perché si avrebbe voglia di staccare la spina, sia fisicamente che psicologicamente, dopo una serata come quella di ieri, però il calendario ci viene in aiuto. Dobbiamo fare questo piccolo sforzo e raggiungere la pausa con questo margine(se non uno maggiore)di vantaggio sugli avversari.



Dipende dalla reazione dei giocatori secondo me. Alcuni dopo una scoppola vorrebbero giocare il giorno dopo, altri non vorrebbero vedere il campo per due settimane. Spero vivamente nella prima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Spero in una reazione rabbiosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla reazione dei giocatori secondo me. Alcuni dopo una scoppola vorrebbero giocare il giorno dopo, altri non vorrebbero vedere il campo per due settimane. Spero vivamente nella prima.


Ad Allegri il compito di individuare gli elementi più adeguati per la sfida col Palermo, in ogni caso è importante che tutti siano in grado di concentrarsi sulla sfida di domenica e siano pronti per vincere, perché è troppo importante arrivare alla pausa mantenendo il distacco.


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2013)

Potevamo perdere anche 10-0 ieri, ci siamo messi nelle condizioni di rendere una stagione da metà destra della classifica molto positiva, è una vittoria degli interisti questa, lasciateli godere ora perché la loro Champions per quest'anno e l'anno prossimo si limiterà a questo, nessun introito dall'ingresso in Champions, senatori che vorrebbero giocare fino a 50 anni ecc ecc e un Milan che fuori dalla Champions per 2 mesi pieni potrà concentrarsi solo ed esclusivamente sul campionato.
Se l'anno scorso si stava chiudendo un ciclo, quella sconfitta 3-1 non aveva nessun significato, quel Milan è nato nel 2010 ed è morto con le 2 cessioni illustri e la partenza di molti senatori importanti nello spogliatoio.
Quest'anno è diverso, abbiamo battuto il Barcellona e abbiamo preso una scoppola là, molti giovani in campo per farsi esperienza, io non me la prenderei con Allegri non poteva fare di più, pensate che passando il turno e venire eliminati subito dopo perdendo terreno in campionato sarebbe stato meglio? le nostre soddisfazioni ce le siamo tolte all'andata, dobbiamo ripartire da lì, probabilmente il Milan dell'anno scorso con Thiago in campo un 2-0 sarebbe riuscito a gestirlo molto meglio, magari segnando pure il golletto se capitava l'occasione.
Il Palermo è spacciato quindi non so cosa potrà proporre a San Siro, noi dobbiamo continuare a fare quello che stiamo facendo dalla partita con la Roma con un Balotelli in più.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Marzo 2013)

Il palermo GUARDA CASO cambia allenatore proprio prima di giocare contro il milan. Non aggiungo altro che è meglio...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io vedo una vittoria facile-facile.



secondo me invece il milan darà filo da torcere al palermo.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Hanno cambiato allenatore soltanto 5 volte quest'anno LOL


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

La sento meno di zero sta partita dopo ieri


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sento meno di zero sta partita dopo ieri



Esatto, purtroppo con il campionato non riesco a caricarmi come con le partite di champions. Speriamo che anche i giocatori non stacchino la spina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiaro non potersi caricare come col Barcellona, però guardo a questa partita in maniera interessata, perché sarà importante per noi portare a casa altri tre punti.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Dopo quanto successo ieri mi interessa davvero poco 'sto Milan-Palermo.
Comunque squadra in difficoltà + cambio allenatore + Palermo, equivale a roba non bella per noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Dopo quanto successo ieri mi interessa davvero poco 'sto Milan-Palermo.
> *Comunque squadra in difficoltà + cambio allenatore + Palermo, equivale a roba non bella per noi.*


Dai, se sono in forma sono in forma, se sono in difficoltà vorranno riprendersi contro di noi...


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, se sono in forma sono in forma, se sono in difficoltà vorranno riprendersi contro di noi...


No.
Se una squadra è in forma è pericolosa, ma se una squadra è in crisi, specie il Palermo, potrebbe fare il partitone contro di noi per poi tornare sui propri standard 
Ricordo di Cosmi, neo allenatore del Palermo, dopo aver vinto contro di noi ha fatto schifo


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sento meno di zero sta partita dopo ieri



E' un crocevia fondamentale x la qualificazione alla prossima Champions,poi con la sosta ci sara' la possibilita' di sistemare l'aspetto psicologico e le eventuali scorie del dopo Camp Nou


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> No.
> Se una squadra è in forma è pericolosa, ma se una squadra è in crisi, specie il Palermo, potrebbe fare il partitone contro di noi per poi tornare sui propri standard
> Ricordo di Cosmi, neo allenatore del Palermo, *dopo aver vinto contro di noi ha fatto schifo*



anche prima a dire il vero, 7 sconfitte consecutive con qualcosa come 320 gol subiti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> No.
> Se una squadra è in forma è pericolosa, ma se una squadra è in crisi, specie il Palermo, potrebbe fare il partitone contro di noi per poi tornare sui propri standard
> Ricordo di Cosmi, neo allenatore del Palermo, dopo aver vinto contro di noi ha fatto schifo


Non ammetto passi falsi col PALERMO


----------



## almilan (13 Marzo 2013)

prendere il dvd di milan-fiorentina post barcellona dell'anno scorso e farlo rivedere giorno e notte ai giocatori fino alla nausea (forse capiranno cosa si deve fare e cosa no)


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La sento meno di zero sta partita dopo ieri



Maryo per ritornare in champions dobbiamo vincere ste partite,altrimenti è tutto inutile.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maryo per ritornare in champions dobbiamo vincere ste partite,altrimenti è tutto inutile.



Esatto. Io credo che i ragazzi lo sanno, non possono fallire questa partita importantissima per la CL l'anno prossimo, perche stanno li ancora a pensare alla gara di martedi è ridicolo. Onestamente dopo l'uscita io personalmente sarei gasato perche vorrei andare l'anno prossimo in Cl e prendermi la rivincita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

ovviamente bisogna vincerla, in casa contro l'ultima in classifica su


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

purtroppo tutta l'euforia e sparita... e ora sara piu difficile andare avanti.
spero in giocatori mentalmente pronti... e qualche giocatore fisicamente riposato che possa fare la differenza.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo anche giocatori che non hanno giocato...vedi Supermario e De Sciglio...dobbiamo rialzarci subitoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma si può essere pessimisti pure quando dobbiamo giocare contro l'attuale Palermo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma si può essere pessimisti pure quando dobbiamo giocare contro l'attuale Palermo?


a maggior ragione passare dalla champions a un avversario come il palermo può essere pericolosissimo, non per l'avversario in se ma dipende tutto da noi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Marzo 2013)

Meno male che il campionato italiano attuale è di livello serie b di 10 anni fà. 
Sollievo


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

Domani prendo i biglietti, mai stato così indeciso...in curva non c'è rimasto quasi niente, vado al primo oppure secondo arancio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Per nulla preoccupato, vedo una vittoria netta e facile.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Occhio quando usciamo dalla CL la partita seguente in campionato la perdiamo...

A parte nel 2010 dopo il 4-0 contro il Manchester, dove vincemmo col Bari 2-0 mi sembra


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

maro la vedo male non so boh speriamo va, veramente se perdiamo con sto palermo che non vince fuori casa da tantissimo e giusto che non andiamo in CL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;146033 ha scritto:


> maro la vedo male non so boh speriamo va, veramente se perdiamo con sto palermo che non vince fuori casa da tantissimo e giusto che non andiamo in CL.


Il Palermo non ha mai vinto una partita fuori casa in questa stagione


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Palermo non ha mai vinto una partita fuori casa in questa stagione


Un motivo in più per scommettere qualche eurosoldo sul 2


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Dai, sarebbe assurdo perdere contro questa Palermo! Siamo il Milan, siamo il Milan che ha comunque vinto contro il Barcellona all'andata e non mi sembra poco! Ormai la champions l'abbiamo salutata per questa stagione.. bisogna dedicarsi al campionato e ripartire subito in quarta! 

(Comunque per chi non lo sapesse, o per chi non è di Milano.. domenica c'è il blocco del traffico!! )


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Dai, sarebbe assurdo perdere contro questa Palermo! Siamo il Milan, siamo il Milan che ha comunque vinto contro il Barcellona all'andata e non mi sembra poco! Ormai la champions l'abbiamo salutata per questa stagione.. bisogna dedicarsi al campionato e ripartire subito in quarta!
> 
> (Comunque per chi non lo sapesse, o per chi non è di Milano.. *domenica c'è il blocco del traffico*!! )



blocco totale??e io come ci arrivo allo stadio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2013)

preannuncio la prima cretinata di allegri, boateng all'attacco, nel secondo tempo si accorgerà dell'errore lo porterà a centrocampo e metterà uno tra niang e robinho..se sbloccheremo la partita prima visto che loro sono scarsi non se ne accorgerà mai


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> blocco totale??e io come ci arrivo allo stadio?



Solo in superstrada puoi andare.. Però capisci che non ha senso, è inutile!! Ti consiglio i mezzi..oppure ho sentito parlare di pullman organizzati che in teoria possono circolare liberamente!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Solo in superstrada puoi andare.. Però capisci che non ha senso, è inutile!! Ti consiglio i mezzi..oppure ho sentito parlare di pullman organizzati che in teoria possono circolare liberamente!



andrò col pullman del milan club allora!Poi ci sono gli stadi vuoti...se le inventano tutte per lasciare la gente a casa


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

Blocco del traffico??


*****************************************


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

allo stadio si può andare...le vie circostanti lo stadio sono abilitate al transito per motivi di ordine pubblico


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allo stadio si può andare...le vie circostanti lo stadio sono abilitate al transito per motivi di ordine pubblico



Eh grazie! non so voi dove abitate, peró per arrivare allo stadio con l'auto ci devi uscire da casa.. Con il blocco come ci arrivi in ss ??


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Eh grazie! non so voi dove abitate, peró per arrivare allo stadio con l'auto ci devi uscire da casa.. Con il blocco come ci arrivi in ss ??



io ho risolto il problema..il mio amico ha la macchina a gas!!tu vieni allo stadio?


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

Io che vengo dalla SS dove cavolo la lascio la macchina?? Se non ho capito male il sito dice che sono "aperti" solo i parcheggi con i pass...


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io ho risolto il problema..il mio amico ha la macchina a gas!!tu vieni allo stadio?



Si si ma io verrò con i mezzi!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Si si ma io verrò con i mezzi!



abbonata?


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

No allora, Via Novara, poi via Harar ed infine Tesio risultano aperte, ma non c'è il problema dei lavori M5?

Urgono chiarimenti e aiuti da chi ci abita...


" @Arsozzenal, scelgo te!" (cit.)


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> No allora, Via Novara, poi via Harar ed infine Tesio risultano aperte, ma non c'è il problema dei lavori M5?
> 
> Urgono chiarimenti e aiuti da chi ci abita...
> 
> ...



ci sono i lavori ma se arrivi da via novara non dovresti avere problemi!io comunque:a)non sono di milano..
b)io non guido mai quindi non so manco i nomi delle vie


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> abbonata?



Certamente


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Certamente


oh!!siamo in tre allora!dove?


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> No allora, Via Novara, poi via Harar ed infine Tesio risultano aperte, ma non c'è il problema dei lavori M5?
> 
> Urgono chiarimenti e aiuti da chi ci abita...
> 
> ...


 

Tratta Garibaldi Fs - San Siro controlla qui.. Ti mostra la viabilità in tutte le zone dove ci sono i lavori!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> oh!!siamo in tre allora!dove?


In curva! Tu?


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Tratta Garibaldi Fs - San Siro controlla qui.. Ti mostra la viabilità in tutte le zone dove ci sono i lavori!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



pure!


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pure!



Ahah magari ci conosciamo pure senza saperlo! Ahah


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Ahah magari ci conosciamo pure senza saperlo! Ahah



ahah teniamo il segreto!


----------



## Fra1899 (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ahah teniamo il segreto!



Azz..Che segretooooo!!! Haha


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

Spero vivamente che la batosta al camp nou, non gli abbia distrutti


----------



## Graxx (14 Marzo 2013)

ho una paura fottuta di questa partita....non è il momento di mollare...dai forza ca.zzo...daiiii....


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2013)

ci sono gia voci sulla formazione?


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

Ancora non riesco a capire se il parcheggio piú grande (da 10 euro per intendersi) é accessibile o no...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ancora non riesco a capire se il parcheggio piú grande (da 10 euro per intendersi) é accessibile o no...



se intendi quello davanti allo stadio(dove ci sono i pullman) credo proprio di si!
non so da quanto tu non venga allo stadio ma è da poco meno di un annetto che hanno cambiato la viabilità intorno allo stadio per i lavori..sul sito del milan trovi tutte le disposizioni e le indicazioni


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se intendi quello davanti allo stadio(dove ci sono i pullman) credo proprio di si!
> non so da quanto tu non venga allo stadio ma è da poco meno di un annetto che hanno cambiato la viabilità intorno allo stadio per i lavori..sul sito del milan trovi tutte le disposizioni e le indicazioni



Sono venuto per Milan Udinese, quindi ricordo bene il giro "pesca" da fare, però sul sito fanno un pò di inutile casino nel paragrafo del parcheggio. Ad ogni modo sarebbe assurdo, credo che si spieghino semplicemente male...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono venuto per Milan Udinese, quindi ricordo bene il giro "pesca" da fare, però sul sito fanno un pò di inutile casino nel paragrafo del parcheggio. Ad ogni modo sarebbe assurdo, credo che si spieghino semplicemente male...



quando parlano del parcheggio però non è riferito al blocco del traffico ma in generale è sempre cosi....da quando stanno facendo sti lavori(dio solo sa quando finiranno) ci vuole sempre 3 ore per uscire da quel maledetto parcheggio...se vuoi un consiglio(se si può fare) lascia la macchina a lampugnano e vai allo stadio a piedi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincerla anche perché, nel caso, credo che faremmo un grande allungo su Lazio e Inter. Per il terzo posto, forse, quella che mi preoccupa di più è proprio la Fiorentina a questo punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Beh,gara comunque non facile,dobbiamo vedere i ragazzi come reagiranno alla piallata catalana.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che la batosta al camp nou, non gli abbia distrutti



credo e spero di no, almeno dalle dichiarazione sembra che l'abbiamo presa bene, speriamo sia cosi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincerla anche perché, nel caso, credo che faremmo un grande allungo su Lazio e Inter. Per il terzo posto, forse, quella che mi preoccupa di più è proprio la Fiorentina a questo punto.



anche a me e mi preoccupa tantissimo lo scontro diretto al franchi


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

Questa partita la temo più dei prossimi scontri diretti. Perchè il Palermo ce la metterà tutto visto che sono appesi ad un filo, noi saremo inevitabilmente scarichi di testa e gambe dopo l'impegno di coppa. Sarà una partita durissima. 

Chiaro confido nella grande voglia di Mario.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Marzo 2013)

nell'allenamento di oggi TRAORE' provato coi titolari.


----------



## Principe (15 Marzo 2013)

Qualsiasi formazione che si discosti da questa confermerebbe solo che sarà un nuovo Milan fiorentina , 
Abbiati , abate , zapata , mexes (zaccardo ), de sciglio , flamini , montolivo , boateng ( muntari se boateng fosse stanco ) , Niang ( e se nn l'ho mette nn ha capito nulla ) , balotelli , el sha. 
Pronto a entrare bojan che l'ho visto bene . 
Nn voglio vedere in campo i seguenti giocatori : bonera , Antonini , traore , nocerino , ROBINHO.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Aldilà che abbia provato Traorè,non credo che giochi titolare.Io penso che sarà questa la formazione anti-Palermo:

Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio
Nocerino-Montolivo-Muntari
Boa-Balo-Elsha


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

No va beh se gioca Traore non attacco neanche la tv


----------



## 2515 (15 Marzo 2013)

Va assolutamente messo Niang, altrimenti è come non volergli dare fiducia per la partita col barça, bisogna farlo sentire importante in questo momento in modo da dargli subito occasione di rifarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo farei giocare Niang


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi col Palermo dei morti viventi perchè non mettere 3 punte??Sempre sti 4 centrocampisti,per la miseriaccia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Marzo 2013)

probabilmente sarà titolare traoré...


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Ci deve pensare Mario


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2013)

Traorè? Ma è uno scherzo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nell'allenamento di oggi TRAORE' provato coi titolari.



ma allegri è un grandissimo..


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2013)

secondo me se non la mette balotelli sara difficilissimo vincere


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Credo che Miccoli non ci sarà perchè il sito ufficiale del Palermo dice:

*Lo Staff Medico è al lavoro per mettere a disposizione del tecnico, al 100% della condizione, Fabrizio Miccoli, Edgar Barreto ed Andrea Dossena in vista della sfida casalinga con la Roma, in programma dopo la sosta del Campionato di Serie A.*


----------



## peppe75 (15 Marzo 2013)

NOI DOBBIAMO VINCERE...............adesso che la rube deve affrontare una signora squadra come il bayern...perderà sicuramente qualcosa nel percorso...forza...


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Possiamo anche mettere Robinho e Traorè, tanto vinceremo lo stesso con questi morti.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

A quanto è quotato il recupero di Miccoli in extremis? Contro di noi recuperano tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;147223 ha scritto:


> Credo che Miccoli non ci sarà perchè il sito ufficiale del Palermo dice:
> 
> *Lo Staff Medico è al lavoro per mettere a disposizione del tecnico, al 100% della condizione, Fabrizio Miccoli, Edgar Barreto ed Andrea Dossena in vista della sfida casalinga con la Roma, in programma dopo la sosta del Campionato di Serie A.*



Hanno anche assenze pesanti e Daje quindi,non facciamo ridere i polli domenica.Diamogliene 4 e a casa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato il recupero di Miccoli in extremis? Contro di noi recuperano tutti



tutta la settimana si e allenato a parte, oggi ho letto che ha fatto un pezzo con il gruppo pero a leggere quel pezzo che ho citato, sembra che quei tre non ci saranno per essere recuperati al 100% contro la Roma scrivono non contro il Milan, pure nel sito del Milan come titolo hanno messo Out Miccoli ecc boh speriamo perchè miccoli contro di noi si trasforma sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;147288 ha scritto:


> tutta la settimana si e allenato a parte, oggi ho letto che ha fatto un pezzo con il gruppo pero a leggere quel pezzo che ho citato, sembra che quei tre non ci saranno per essere recuperati al 100% contro la Roma, pure nel sito del Milan come titolo hanno messo Out Miccoli ecc boh speriamo perchè miccoli contro di noi si trasforma sempre.



Se certo... io aspetto a vedere la formazione del Palermo domenica vala. Qua non si sa mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

per me glie ne facciamo 2-3


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se certo... io aspetto a vedere la formazione del Palermo domenica vala. Qua non si sa mai



Fai benissimo, contro di noi magicamente tutti recuperano quindi fai bene ad aspettare pure io aspetto i convocati e poi vediamo.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me glie ne facciamo 2-3



in teoria si, ma secondo me partita dura, bisogna vedere pure come saranno i ragazzi dopo la batosta, contro il Genoa non abbiamo giocato per niente bene chissa se era un calo di forma o semplicemente perchè avevano la testa già al barca, preferivo il palermo molto piu in alto in classifica sti qui daranno l'anima fino al 95esimo,senza contare che contro di noi tutti si trasformano, il Palermo non vince fuori casa da circa un anno ma vedrai che domenica faranno un partitone mai visto io già lo so.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;147315 ha scritto:


> Fai benissimo, contro di noi magicamente tutti recuperano quindi fai bene ad aspettare pure io aspetto i convocati e poi vediamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è una partita strana...possiamo soffrire fino all'ultimo, come possiamo fare una goleada


----------



## 2515 (15 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo solo mettere un pallone sul destro a supermario negli ultimi 11 metri, a quel punto sarà fatta.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (15 Marzo 2013)

se ruiu sta zitto, il milan potrebbe anche fare 3 punti.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Marzo 2013)

io spero che la differenza lo faccia proprio Niang! con una partita eccezionale condita anche da goal! deve avere più freddezza sotto porta!
speriamo bene..


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2013)

Adesso più o meno comincia il periodo dove le squadre di Allegri hanno un calo fisico, il primo anno ci salvò un redivivo Seedorf, il secondo non ci salvò nessuno...vediamo questo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io spero che la differenza lo faccia proprio Niang! con una partita eccezionale condita anche da goal! deve avere più freddezza sotto porta!
> speriamo bene..



deve arrivarci prima in porta..partendo largo fa un altro tipo di gioco, il gol gli può anche capitare però giocando largo non la vedrà mai tantissimo la porta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2013)

Mi ricorda pericolosamente Milan - Fiorentina dell'anno scorso, dove un 5-0 avrebbe deluso tutti, appena usciti dalla CL, e prontamente ci hanno *******


----------



## Harvey (16 Marzo 2013)

Mah comunque a quanto pare Traorè partirà davvero titolare...


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport giocheranno Bonera in difesa e Traorè a centrocampo...

Ecco la probabile formazione

Abbiati
Abate
Bonera
Zapata
De Sciglio
Montolivo
Traorè
Muntari
El Shaarawy
Balotelli
Niang


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2013)

Non possiamo non vincere contro sti pecoroni.
Anche se schieriamo Traorè titolare


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Vinciamo lo stesso ma Allegri è un po' un pazzo secondo me, Traorè è passato da mascotte a seconda riserva bah.


----------



## sheva90 (16 Marzo 2013)

Traorè??


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2013)

traoré titolare domani secondo pellegatti 

pensate se segna


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

I Convocati del Palermo.​
Portieri: Benussi, Brichetto, Sorrentino.

Difensori: Aronica, Garcia, Morganella, Munoz, Nelson, Von Bergen.

Centrocampisti: Anselmo, Arevalo Rios, Donati, Faurlin, Formica, Ilicic, Kurtic, Sanseverino, Viola.

Attaccanti: Boselli, Dybala, Fabbrini, Malele, Sperduti.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

Daje Milan.Voglio il gol di Trattoria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport giocheranno Bonera in difesa e Traorè a centrocampo...
> 
> Ecco la probabile formazione
> 
> ...


Già sarà una partita difficile sto qui mi mette ste due pippe, insomma facciamo fare tre punti al Palermo dai, diamo una mano a Zamparini


----------



## Harvey (16 Marzo 2013)

Nocerino ormai nelle gerarchie è ultimo. A fine anno cambia aria...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

E credo proprio di si peccato perchè alla fine da sempre tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Traore? Maddai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Traoré ? Ma stiamo scherzando ?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Traore? Maddai



Gioca pure l'amico tuo... Carbonera


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

Allegri ha detto che giocherà o il faraone o Robinho, ok abbiamo capito Allegri questa la vuole perdere non ci sono spiegazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gioca pure l'amico tuo... Carbonera



eh?????????????????????????? scusi puo ripetere?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2013)

tra traorè e nocerino non c'è molta differenza secondo me..uno vale l'altro


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri ----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-milan-palermo-vt5202.html#post147584


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2013)

robinho al posto del faraone
traore
bonera

questa non la vinciamo se non s'inventa qualcosa balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> robinho al posto del faraone
> traore
> bonera
> 
> questa non la vinciamo se non s'inventa qualcosa balotelli


D'accordo, domani dovrà essere decisivo Balotelli altrimenti pareggeremo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma con quale coraggio Robinho gioca? Vergognoso


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma con quale coraggio Robinho gioca? Vergognoso



spera che non ti senta superdinho80


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Boateng praticamente non gioca più a centrocampo, assurdo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Bonera e Traorè??? ma dai Nocerino e Zaccardo sono più forti di quei 2
poi Robinho neanche lo commento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2013)

Robinho pascolerà e ci farà giocare in 10 fin quando non deciderà di sostituirlo, bene. Balo inventati qualcosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

ottimo, manca miccoli. 

sulla nostra formazione spero che allegri non si inventi cambi strani, ormai ci rimane solo il campionato, non dobbiamo far riposare nessuno, al limite stare attenti coi diffidati in vista della fiorentina.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Allegri ha detto che giocherà o il faraone o Robinho, ok abbiamo capito Allegri questa la vuole perdere non ci sono spiegazioni.



Non possono giocare sempre gli stessi.Ad Elsha un po' di panca farà senz'altro bene,ultimamente è un pochino appannato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Niang giocherà?


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niang giocherà?



No


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non possono giocare sempre gli stessi.Ad Elsha un po' di panca farà senz'altro bene,ultimamente è un pochino appannato.



domani dobbiamo vincere sta facendo troppi troppi cambi, Robinho non serve piu a niente a sto punto ci metti Bojan a me va bene ma lui no perchè non e mai entrato con voglia di giocare ha già la testa in Brasile.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;147660 ha scritto:


> domani dobbiamo vincere sta facendo troppi troppi cambi, Robinho non serve piu a niente a sto punto ci metti Bojan a me va bene ma lui no perchè non e mai entrato con voglia di giocare ha già la testa in Brasile.



Per battere il Palermo basta Balo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;147660 ha scritto:


> domani dobbiamo vincere sta facendo troppi troppi cambi, Robinho non serve piu a niente a sto punto ci metti Bojan a me va bene ma lui no perchè non e mai entrato con voglia di giocare ha già la testa in Brasile.



è vero...però Robinho al top è meglio di Bojan


----------



## Milangirl (16 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *ottimo, manca miccoli. *
> 
> sulla nostra formazione spero che allegri non si inventi cambi strani, ormai ci rimane solo il campionato, non dobbiamo far riposare nessuno, al limite stare attenti coi diffidati in vista della fiorentina.


bene ogni tanto una buona notizia


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Miccoli è un cadavere ormai, ciò nonostante quest'anno ha segnato giusto a noi e al Chievo


----------



## Milangirl (16 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Miccoli è un cadavere ormai, ciò nonostante quest'anno ha segnato giusto a noi e al Chievo


appunto per stare piu' tranquilli è bene che non giochi


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niang giocherà?



ovviamente no.  

ok che ultimamente stava giocando con un pò di sufficenza, ma bocciarlo così dopo la prova di barcellona non vorrei che lo demoralizzi ancora di più. 

boateng ormai staziona fisso nei 3 davanti.  pietà acciuga.


----------



## DannySa (16 Marzo 2013)

Di solito sono queste le partite che stecchiamo, quelle con avversari derelitti e ormai spacciati, spero di sbagliarmi e in una grande prova di Balotelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ovviamente no.
> 
> ok che ultimamente stava giocando con un pò di sufficenza, ma bocciarlo così dopo la prova di barcellona non vorrei che lo demoralizzi ancora di più.
> 
> boateng ormai staziona fisso nei 3 davanti.  pietà acciuga.



non è da Allegri bocciarlo...magari entra nel secondo tempo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si fa a giocare con Traorè...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Boateng a centrocampo e tridente di creste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2013)

Stanno sottovalutando la partita.

Traorè??? Non scherziamo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

I convocati del Milan.​
Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,

Abate, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,

Ambrosini, Boateng, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè, 

Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Robinho.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2013)

Spero che non sia come contro la Fiorentina l'anno scorso, mi impicco altrimenti


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero che non sia come contro la Fiorentina l'anno scorso, mi impicco altrimenti



La Fiorentina dell'anno scorso vale 10 volte questo Palermo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Marzo 2013)

Cos'è dobbiamo avere paura del Palermo ora? Su dai. 
3-0 Balo Elsha Niang


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Cos'è dobbiamo avere paura del Palermo ora? Su dai.
> 3-0 Balo Elsha Niang



Bravo Clint.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo Clint.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2013)

ma allegri domani vuole perdere?

traoré in campo

ballottaggio el shaarawy - ROBINHO


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma allegri domani vuole perdere?
> 
> traoré in campo
> 
> ballottaggio el shaarawy - ROBINHO



Se Traorè giocherà vuol dire che avrà sputato il sangue in allenamento. Per quanto riguarda Robinho, quella col barcellona è stata la sua prima partita da semi-professionista dell'anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri vuole farsi cacciare a fine anno, non c'è altra spiegazione. Formazione inspiegabile. A sto punto mi aspetto che metta anche Antonini.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Se Traore è titolare oggi, è certamente per fare riposare Montolivo chi a giocato molto questa stagione. È una buona idea per me, almeno per un tempo. Spero una grande vittoria contro questo Palermo, per ritrovare la fiducia dopo l'eliminazione in CL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera in campo!!!???????


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Probabile formazione del Palermo contro il Milan: (3-5-2) Sorrentino; Munoz, Von Bergen, Aronica; Morganella, Rios, Donati, Kurtic, Garcia; Boselli, Dybala.

Sportmediaset


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Marzo 2013)

Com'è a Milano? Piove?


----------



## Barragan (17 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Com'è a Milano? Piove?


Per ora no, però non escluderei che possa iniziare a piovere...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; De Sciglio, Yepes, Bonera, Abate; Muntari, Montolivo, Traorè; El Shaarawy, Balotelli, Boateng.

PALERMO (3-5-1-1): Sorrentino; Munoz, Von Bergen, Aronica; Morganella, Arevalo Rios, Donati, Kurtic, Garcia; Ilicic, Dybala.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

VINCIAMOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!Anche solo 1-0....ci sono i gufi appolaiati che non vedono l'ora di dire che il milan subirà la sconfitta col barca anche dal punto di vista psicologo!!
smentiamoli stì gufi!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Com'è a Milano? Piove?



da me piove

- - - Aggiornato - - -

oggi visto che si gioca alle 3 mi aspetto anche un pò di gente in piu del solito allo stadio anche se le condizioni climatiche e il blocco del traffico non aiutano


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se Traorè giocherà vuol dire che avrà sputato il sangue in allenamento. Per quanto riguarda Robinho, quella col barcellona è stata la sua prima partita da semi-professionista dell'anno.



ma per traoré ancora posso capire, ma robinho no dai... se la sua partita è stata da semi professionista lui l'ha conclusa da dilettante

per vincere le partite servono gol, e robinho di sicuro non li fa


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> da me piove
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> oggi visto che si gioca alle 3 mi aspetto anche un pò di gente in piu del solito allo stadio anche se le condizioni climatiche e il blocco del traffico non aiutano



Anche da me piove. Comunque il blocco del traffico è stato ridotto, ora è dalle 10 alle 14.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Anche da me piove. Comunque il blocco del traffico è stato ridotto, ora è dalle 10 alle 14.



va bè tanto io parto alle 12 e 30 anche se sono a 20 minuti di macchina


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bè tanto io parto alle 12 e 30 anche se sono a 20 minuti di macchina



Io me la prendo comoda, alle 14 ho l'appuntamento in piazza Udine


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io me la prendo comoda, alle 14 ho l'appuntamento in piazza Udine



occasionale
allo stadio non si arriva all'ultimo minuto!


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> occasionale
> allo stadio non si arriva all'ultimo minuto!



Occasionale io?  Fischia sono uno dei 25mila che ha voluto dare "fiducia" a questa società!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> occasionale
> allo stadio non si arriva all'ultimo minuto!



so che sei ironico, però volevo dire che una volta su Sky avevano intervistato alcuni tifosi inglesi (mi sembra del Manchester) e dicevano che entravano allo stadio 10 minuti prima della partita


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> VINCIAMOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!Anche solo 1-0....ci sono i gufi appolaiati che non vedono l'ora di dire che il milan subirà la sconfitta col barca anche dal punto di vista psicologo!!
> smentiamoli stì gufi!!



Voglio almeno un 3-0.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Con due .....come Muntari e Traorè a centrocampo, sicuro un gol lo prendiamo.


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Che vomito madonna


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

non facciamo i .....
[MENTION=281]Graxx[/MENTION] niente parolacce, nemmeno con il trucco....


----------



## Harvey (17 Marzo 2013)

Yepes e Bonera insieme?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Occasionale io?  Fischia sono uno dei 25mila che ha voluto dare "fiducia" a questa società!



sto scherzando!!!!!!lo so che sei abbonato!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma perchè Bonera-Yepes e Traorè?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Perdere contro Von Bergen, Rios, Morganella, Donati sarebbe davvero da calci nei cogl...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo sottovalutando troppo questa partita, non sono positivo


----------



## Harvey (17 Marzo 2013)

si ma ok traorè, ma yepes e bonera insieme no dai... E spero davvero di non vedere pure robinho in avanti


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Vinceremo e nel dopo partita ci sarà il classico messaggio "eh ma vedete che Allegri sa quello che fa..era giusto non far giocare Niang, far riposare i titolari ecc.." non è manco quotato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri è un boia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2013)

ma bonera da quanto non si vedeva in campo? da milan-fiorentina 1-3?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Pazzia pazzia, yepes, bonera e traore un mix giusto per farci perdere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ok, noi giochiamo con Yepes, Bonera e Traoré ma la loro formazione l'avete vista ? Dai... Balotelli ed El Sharaawy contro Von Bergen e Aronica, per piacere.


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stiamo sottovalutando troppo questa partita, non sono positivo


E quando mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

infatti in teoria Balotelli da solo dovrebbe bastare contro il Palermo...come faceva Ibra


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma Yepes non gioca mica.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E quando mai


 [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] -->


----------



## Barragan (17 Marzo 2013)

Dove la vedete la pioggia voi? .-.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stiamo sottovalutando troppo questa partita, non sono positivo



Ma tipo se non vinciamo oggi Allegri dovrebbe dimettersi immediatamente dai.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sto scherzando!!!!!!lo so che sei abbonato!!



Ma lo so, ho pure messo la faccina


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2013)

sulla gazzetta mettono flamini invece di traoré


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Poche storie. Oggi non è ammessa una vittoria con meno di 3 gol di scarto.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Flamini sarebbe titolare oggi al posto di Traore. Con Zapata-Bonera in difesa...Questa partita mi fa molto paura..


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Vincere.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poche storie. Oggi non è ammessa una vittoria con meno di 3 gol di scarto.



Madò che autogufata......


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> Flamini sarebbe titolare oggi al posto di Traore. Con Zapata-Bonera in difesa...Questa partita mi fa molto paura..



Un favore, niente notizie da questi "siti". Solo notizie da fonti vere e serie!


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Non occorre sottovalutare Palermo che ha realmente bisogno di punti..Noi vogliamo 11 leoni sul campo.

Admin: D'accordo, non un problema


----------



## drama 84 (17 Marzo 2013)

ma no dai...gioca bonera


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Marzo 2013)

In questi giorni mi sono dovuto estraniare dal mondo del calcio ed apprendo solo ora che Traoré rischia di giocare titolare 
Sul serio?


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

No, finalmente, è Flamini che dovrebbe essere titolare oggi. Spero.

Formazione ufficiale : Abbiati, Abate, Zapata, Bonera, De Sciglio, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Boateng, Balotelli, El Shaarawy

Per il Palermo : Sorrentino, Munoz, von Bergen, Aronica, Morganella, Rios, Donati, Kurtic, Garcia, Ilicic, Dybala.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Formazione ufficiale: Abbiati Abate Bonera Zapata De Sciglio Flamini Montolivo Muntari Boateng Balotelli Elsha


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

L'assenza di Miccoli è perfetta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Meno male va niente binho e traore.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera OH MY GOD


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

A me la formazione non piace assolutamente. Se non si fanno i 3 punti bisogna prendersi a frustate sulle gengive.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Edit: bene, no Traorè e Robinho


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma bonera ha un contratto a tempo indeterminato? "cit ras.

Serio, quanti anni ha e quando gli scade il contratto?


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

31 anni per Bonera. Ed il suo contratto si conclude in fine di stagione


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

COSA!?!?!? Bonera??????


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Ancora c'è qualcuno che difende allegri su bonera ??? Hai zaccardo giocatore 10 volte meglio e metti bonera ???? Che allenatore osceno osceno questo allenatore , più nn mette Niang per mettere 2 mediani in casa con il Palermo , e' questione di idee di calcio io questo nn lo sopporto più


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera a fine stagione si manda via a calci sulle pelotas.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bonera a fine stagione si manda via a calci sulle pelotas.



Bonera rinnova e per questo ringraziamo allegri che ama bonera nn c'è altra spiegazione , altrimenti oggi metti zaccardo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bonera rinnova e per questo ringraziamo allegri che ama bonera nn c'è altra spiegazione , altrimenti oggi metti zaccardo



Siamo contro il Palermo in casa, Bonera o meno se non si vince oggi c'è da mandarlo via all'istante, non scherziamo proprio.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Siamo contro il Palermo in casa, Bonera o meno se non si vince oggi c'è da mandarlo via all'istante, non scherziamo proprio.



Questo e' chiaro ma non è un buon motivo per mettere uno scarso quando hai zaccardo che è' un giocatore cento volte più affidabile


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Mario pensaci tu


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo e' chiaro ma non è un buon motivo per mettere uno scarso quando hai zaccardo che è' un giocatore cento volte più affidabile



Parliamo pur sempre di riserve..


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mario pensaci tu


decisamente


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Ecco Boateng è tornato il giocoretto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sto abbata che razza di palle da


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Rigoreeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Mario sempre decisivo, non c'è niente da fare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Affossato, c'è il rigore.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Sempre lui, Mariooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

godoooooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Mario non sbaglia, meglio di Ibra dal dischetto.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


aronica..... ancora gioca quello sterco di mucca? 

(perchè censura vacc.a?  )


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

mariooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Il rigore secondo me c'è la maglia e allungata di non so quanto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Peccato che il Napoli stia vincendo, speriamo nel Genoa.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Oggi oltre la vittoria ci sta la partenza di un ginocchio di Aronica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Soliti rigori che non vengono dati mai


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

E' troppo forte


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Grande De Sciglio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Grande Mario, in mezzo a due. Son dei cani questi del Palermo, sempre in scivolata entrano, scommetto che qualcuno dei nostri uscirà in barella...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi oltre la vittoria ci sta la partenza di un ginocchio di Aronica



magari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Soliti rigori che non vengono dati mai



Ma se è netto...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

ma per chi è, che non c'è rigore???  insomma la trattenuta era netta, maglia allungata e lo porta verso il basso... se non son rigori questi... mah


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Mi vien male con Balo un gol al camp nou lo facevamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Che giocatore De Sciglio!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

mamma che chiusura del de sci


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Che bravo De Sciglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Bene bene De Sci

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi vien male con Balo un gol al camp nou lo facevamo


Al posto di Niang avrebbe bruciato la rete Balo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa fa sto Boateng tira sempre?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma sto de sciglio è illegale dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Che scatto De Sciiiiiiii


----------



## Brain84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Rigore netto e De Sciglio migliore in campo al momento


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Nel secondo tempo dentro Niang va


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

A parte de sciglio e balotelli il gioco e' indecente


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Senza velocità De Sciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma perchè ogni salta volta che facciamo un gol poi ci addormentiamo boooh


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

E' fallo tutta la vita, gli è andato addosso


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Peccato che il Napoli stia vincendo, speriamo nel Genoa.



eh figurati manca già il portiere titolare Frey.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Il Balo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Giustamente contro il Palermo fa quello che vuole.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Stephan bravissimo, bravissimo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Questi gol li deve fare, mannaggia la miseria


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Questo era da segnare però


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma che fallo, per piacere...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Abbata è davvero scarso


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia Balotelli.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahah Baloooooooo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Balo gli sta pisciando in faccia a tutti


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

ma possibile che abate crossi sempre contro l'avversario ? madò non ne azzecca UNO.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Ebete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli mette continuamente sul fondo Ebete ma Ignazio non mette uno.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma perche balo non c'èra martedi perche sta regola medievale


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

partita da chiudere


----------



## Non evoluto (17 Marzo 2013)

se abate sapesse crossare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma com'è che Aronica non ha nemmeno avuto il giallo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Abate è troppo scarso.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Abata è una vergogna


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

niang crossa molto meglio di awater. 

spero entri lui nel secondo tempo sulla destra e sposti il boa a centrocampo.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera è tornato Bonera è tornato


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Che difensori scandalosi che abbiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera santo cielo mabbasta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Boateng si sta muovendo bene ma sta sbagliando una quantità di passaggi impressionante


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Zapata da la punizione del pareggio


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

zapata imbarazzante.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Tutto parte dalla cappella di bonera potessi scomparire razza di uno scarso te e allegri


----------



## prd7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi... Bonera...


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Che balls ora diranno che abbiamo come al solito rubato.Bonera e Flamini scandalosi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il rosso per Zapata era sacrosanto.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Guarda che zapata ha salvato un goal sicuro nn e' certo colpa sua eh ,il Palermo era in porta


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

rubato dove??


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Danny Bonera: pippaggine estrema since 2006!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco sto aquilani con noi non segnava mai ora l'ha messa fiorentina in vantaggio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> rubato dove??



Rigore di Balotelli per me c'era e non c'era, rosso per Zapata per me c'era.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

El Sharaawy non ne azzecca più mezza. Prestazione imbarazzante del Milan per ora, meno male che c'è Balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

il pareggio e nell'area stiamo dormendo alla grande 

No va beh Abbiati non la blocca


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rigore di Balotelli per me c'era e non c'era, rosso per Zapata per me c'era.



il rosso non c'era perchè abate era accanto all'attaccante, che doveva stoppare e controllare palla... se non c'era abate era rosso


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma non riusciamo a giocare col Palermo in casa? stanno dominando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rigore di Balotelli per me c'era e non c'era, rosso per Zapata per me c'era.



Concordo, quei rigori ce ne sono due a partita e Zapata oltre ad aver evitato che quel tizio andasse in porta, era ultimo uomo


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

c'e' da fare una bella pulizia tra i difensori centrali la prossima estate..


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il rosso non c'era perchè abate era accanto all'attaccante, che doveva stoppare e controllare palla... se non c'era abate era rosso



Abate era dietro il giocatore del Palermo.Il rosso ci poteva stare


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo facendo schifo in casa con il Palermo in casa con il Palermo , che indecenza


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Ha pareggiato l'Atalanta


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma Salamon è stato sequestrato da Barbarella per giochi sadomaso? Io proverei CHIUNQUE pur di non vedere Bonera in campo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Siamo tanto scarsi, mi sto addormentando.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

C'è solo Balotelli, ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Non voglio piu vedere questi scarsoni dei difensori sono imbarazznti

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Boateng che robaccia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è solo Balotelli, ragazzi



Concordo, e non solo in questa partita. Senza SuperMario secondo me avremmo minimo 4-5 punti in meno.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il contraccolpo Camp Nou si sta facendo sentire e infatti gli unici che giocano bene sono De Sciglio e Balotelli. Non è un caso.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Mado montolivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il Faraone, mamma mia. Manco uno stop.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Voglio in campo Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il contraccolpo Camp Nou si sta facendo sentire e infatti gli unici che giocano bene sono De Sciglio e Balotelli. Non è un caso.



Ma Bonera non ha giocato col Barsà 

Comunque concordo, mi sa che ancora si devono riprendere i più, soprattutto El


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ebete imbarazzante


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Mario fanne un altro...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Aronica ha fatto tipo 5-6 falli


----------



## Brain84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Bonera non ha giocato col Barsà



Bonera azzecca una partita su 874


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Voglio in campo Niang



Concordo, fuori il Faraone subito.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

aronica ha fatto già 10mila falli


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

De sciglio è una cosa illegale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio migliore in campo per ora


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> De sciglio è una cosa illegale



Fantastico


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo rischiando troppo,dobbiamo fare il secondo al più presto.
Ottimo De Sciglio,maluccio Abate e Boa,entrambi sconcertanti a livello tecnico.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Che tristezza però, contro la squadra peggiore della serie A


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> De sciglio è una cosa illegale



Fa tutto


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Indecenti a livello di gioco indecenti a livello di gioco indecenti


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo chiuderla.


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Imbarazzanti.... Rigore su Balotelli NETTO, cosi come quello per il Palermo. Abate non era dietro il giocatore del Palermo ma di LATO quindi onestamente è rigore, tutto nato da: cavolata di Bonera + scarsezza di Flamini

Cmq Abate è di una scarsezza DISUMANA, sono morto dal ridere con mio cugino ogni volta che tentava il cross e c'è ancora chi lo ritiene da Milan. De Sciglio ottimo invece.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Partita sconcertante e paradossale sul piano tecnico.Non ne azzeccano una che fosse una.Stiamo giocando di menta contro 4 zampognari.'Na roba assurda,Elsha che non riesce a stoppare una palla,Boa e Abate deliranti tecnicamente parlando,Muntari lento come un bradipo,Zapate e Bonera da film horror.Bene Balo e Desci.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

C'è bisogno di geometria e qualità. Se al rientro in campo ci fosse Bojan al posto di Boateng la chiudiamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Si può fare decisamente meglio, siamo lenti e sbagliamo un po' troppo. Boateng e El stanno giocando sottotono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

menomale che siamo in vantaggio...Aronica fa solo falli, pensavo che era napoletano
dobbiamo chiuderla questa partita...l'atteggiamento cmq mi sembra ok
Niang deve entrare subito


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti.... Rigore su Balotelli NETTO, cosi come quello per il Palermo. Abate non era dietro il giocatore del Palermo ma di LATO quindi onestamente è rigore, tutto nato da: cavolata di Bonera + scarsezza di Flamini
> 
> Cmq Abate è di una scarsezza DISUMANA, sono morto dal ridere con mio cugino ogni volta che tentava il cross e c'è ancora chi lo ritiene da Milan. De Sciglio ottimo invece.


Rigore per il Palermo???Ma quando???


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Rigore per il Palermo???Ma quando???



Ho scritto di fretta e ho sbagliato ovviamente intendevo il rosso per il fallo di mano di zapata


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna segnarne un altro,altimenti lo prendiamo nel dietro


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Si anche sto Boateng ala non lo posso più vedere.Solo perchè contro il Barca ha segnato giocando in quel ruolo(che poi è un gol nato su una punizione) è diventato inamovibile da quella posizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra una partita di settembre-Ottobre. Uno scempio.
Non credo sia un caso che il nostro periodo migliore sia iniziato quando ha comiciato a giocare Niang. Fuori untari dentro Niang con Boateng a centrocampo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Fuori El Sha subito! Deve assaporare un pò di panchina.


----------



## Nivre (17 Marzo 2013)

A parte Mario e Desci gli altri sono da mandare in miniera. Mi stanno facendo venire l'orticaria


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Se pareggiamo sta partita allegri si deve dimettere


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti.... Rigore su Balotelli NETTO, cosi come quello per il Palermo. Abate non era dietro il giocatore del Palermo ma di LATO quindi onestamente è rigore, tutto nato da: cavolata di Bonera + scarsezza di Flamini
> 
> Cmq Abate è di una scarsezza DISUMANA, sono morto dal ridere con mio cugino ogni volta che tentava il cross e c'è ancora chi lo ritiene da Milan. De Sciglio ottimo invece.


No, hanno fatto vedere il fermo immagine e Abate è dietro ad Ilicic al momento del tocco di mano di Zapata


----------



## Snake (17 Marzo 2013)

c'è andata bene, ho rivisto ora l'episodio di Zapata ed era rosso netto


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Marzo 2013)

Partita abominevole finora, siamo tornati a giocare allo 'io passo a te che tu passi a me'.
E poi con Zapatero e Bonera insieme non so se ce la faccio...tremendi 
Noia mortale


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Boateng da togliere subito, così come Flamini. Inguardabili.

Anche Abate sta facendo schifo.

Dentro Bojan e Niang o Binho su...


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Bojan-Boateng e si vince facile raga.


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2013)

bojan vivacizza il gioco davanti.
da mettere assolutamente


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Boateng da togliere subito, così come Flamini. Inguardabili.
> 
> Anche Abate sta facendo schifo.
> 
> Dentro Bojan e Niang o Binho su...



Ma Allegri che chiede qualità in mezzo al campo e se la prende con Flamini? ROTFL


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

0 cambi grazie allegri come al solito


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente nessun cambio dal primo minuto della ripresa.

Curioso di vedere quando sarà il primo cambio. Sto limite di Allegri è pazzesco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma Allegri che chiede qualità in mezzo al campo e se la prende con Flamini? ROTFL



Sono rimasto allibito a sentire il telecronista di premium


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma Allegri che chiede qualità in mezzo al campo e se la prende con Flamini? ROTFL



una volpe proprio...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma tutte ste sensazioni positive vi fa sto Boateng attuale? Per me è tutto fumo, a stringere non fa assolutamente niente.
Comunque dentro Niang per favore, altrimenti si brucia pure quest'altro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> una volpe proprio...



bisogna aprire un tread su questo

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Aronica fa quello che vuole


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma tutte ste sensazioni positive vi fa sto Boateng attuale? Per me è tutto fumo, a stringere non fa assolutamente niente.
> Comunque dentro Niang per favore, altrimenti si brucia pure quest'altro.



Boateng ha senso solo se gioca da mezzala se no è meglio cederlo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Quasi mi vien da spegnere sto mortorio di partita.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanto è scarso Bonera??????????????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera mammamia ma cosa fai??? Abbiati per poco non scivolava


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera in campo è da criminali


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

ma come l'ha presa il fascista quella mozzarella ? babba bia


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma tutte ste sensazioni positive vi fa sto Boateng attuale? Per me è tutto fumo, a stringere non fa assolutamente niente.
> Comunque dentro Niang per favore, altrimenti si brucia pure quest'altro.



Il bello è che vuole l'aumento, o lo si mette a centrocampo o tanti saluti a giugno.

Che rischio..Bonera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Fascista, per piacere...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Parata strepitosa di Abbiati [cit da premium calcio] aaahhahaha muoio


----------



## Non evoluto (17 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

El Sha lo vedo davvero stanco...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;148426 ha scritto:


> Parata strepitosa di Abbiati [cit da premium calcio] aaahhahaha muoio


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma come l'ha presa il fascista quella mozzarella ? babba bia



Era in controtempo, ha fatto una bella parata..non era facile.


----------



## Canonista (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri: "siamo mosci"
Muntari: "tu hai 50 anni quasi, pensa per te..."


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

che aborto


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

stiamo rivitalizzando pure sti morti....sveglia acciuga, dei cambi al più presto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Era in controtempo, ha fatto una bella parata..non era facile.


Vero, ho visto il replay, c'è stata la deviazione. A velocità naturale sembrava una mezza cappellata.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

ma per cosa si son presi zaccardo e salamon se poi deve giocare sto incapace di bonera?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El Sha lo vedo davvero stanco...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -




Ha fatto il terzino per tutto l'anno in futuro bisognera rivedere la sua posizione tattica


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

E' assurdo assurdo, Allegri puoi andare


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Questa la pareggiamo


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

finalmente entra mbaye.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, ho visto il replay, c'è stata la deviazione. A velocità naturale sembrava una mezza cappellata.



Ovviamente deviazione della sciagura vivente.

Abbiati ci sta salvando oggi..cambiaaaaa Allegri


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Pareggio del Genoa!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Pareggio Genoa


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

siamo scoppiati


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2013)

Contro l'ultima in classifica, dai che fa entrare trattore'


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Boateng basta ti prego


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Pareggio di Portanova


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Pippeng è imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo difende più dei due centrali


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

EL Shaarawy direttamente negli spogliatoi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

El Sha incazzato


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

esce il faraone


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Gol di Cavani


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Gol Cavani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

D'accordissimo, Stefano non ce la fa più, vai M'Baye!


tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ha fatto il terzino per tutto l'anno in futuro bisognera rivedere la sua posizione tattica


Deve semplicemente tirare il fiato, non c'è bisogno di rivedere niente


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Cuadrado goal


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Gol Fiore


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ebete sparati


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma che diavolo vuole El Sha?? Stia zitto!


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Abate ne facesse una buona. Una


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Tre quarti d'ora per metterla in mezzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tre tocchi per crossare ma vai a defecareeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Meldetto ababataaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Flaminiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Abate tutte addosso al difensore le tira


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Ignazio "leone sordo" Ebete


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

babba bia che confusione.....stiamo giocando da schifo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

El Sharaawy soffre la presenza di Balotelli, quasi ne è geloso. E' da paraocchi non ammetterlo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo centrale è migliore di quegli aborti


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

de sciglio sta sbagliando troppi passaggi


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Abate il giocatore più asino di sempre, dio mioo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo rischiando troppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Il pareggio e nell'area che schifo....


----------



## Non evoluto (17 Marzo 2013)

... siamo mosci


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

MAriooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Sempre Mario. Se non ci fosse lui....


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

pareggio genoa


----------



## Non evoluto (17 Marzo 2013)

ballo XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

E grande Niang, è entrato lui ha dato spinta e ha messo dentro un'ottima palla


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

rotfl, ha fatto di più niang con un cross che abate con tutti quegli pseudo cross in tutta la gara. 

sempre detto che crossa meglio di quell'aborto.


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

vaiiiiiiiiiiiii Mariooooooooooooooooo


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ci è andata bene dai


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

7 gol pazzesco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Solo Balotelli in sta squadra, il resto una mandria di pippe.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Atalanta e Genoa in goallllll


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Pareggio Atalanta!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

2-2 Fiorentina
2-2 Napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Grande Niang  ottimo il tiro di Balo, altre mezze calzette sarebbero state capaci di buttarla di nuovo sul portiere.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 7 gol pazzesco



Se continua così diventa capocannoniere con un girone in meno...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

pareggio sia Genoa che Atalanta.


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2013)

secondo gol del milan, pareggio del atalanta e del genoa.
stiamo andando bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Partita chiusa. Speriamo nei passi falsi degli altri...


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

E' un fuoriclasse dai, 7° gol in 6 partite.
Lui i 2-0 li segna..


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

LOL Bonera stuprato da cani e porci...fortuna Zapata


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Ora segna Toni


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Genoa in 10 uomini stupidata di BeRtolacci


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Espulso Bertollacci


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Avete visto come torna in difesa Mario? questo è l'esempio, questo è caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

3-2 fiore -.-"


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Gol della Fiore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Fiorentina tre, come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Fiorentina di nuovo avanti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

3-2 Napoli -.-"


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Gol del Nabbule


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Finite anche le partite a Napoli e Firenze. Resta tutto uguale


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Muntari è un qualcosa di veramente indecente.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

balo come ibra  taek won do


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

si va beh napoli di nuovo avanti pandev...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

2-2 e 3-2 nel giro di un attimo sia Fiorentina che Napoli, no, non è questa la giornata dove dobbiamo guadagnare punti.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Madonna che piedi che c'ha Niang....


----------



## Brontolo (17 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il rosso non c'era perchè abate era accanto all'attaccante, che doveva stoppare e controllare palla... se non c'era abate era rosso



veramente era dietro


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Niang è ancora troppo acerbo nel finalizzare


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

L'importante e vincere oggi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Traorè e Ambrosini


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

eccallà, la tassa traorè, arriva immancabile.  

acciuga


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2013)

qualche cambio ?
questo sarebbe stato il momento perfetto per un cristante ad esempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Entra traore


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ci manca solo Trattorè


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Bojan no eh?


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Traoré il talismano nostro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Comunque ha fatto piu cose Niang in 15 minuti che El Sharaawy in 60 e passa


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

traorè è ufficialmente il nuovo feticcio di acciuga, come quando metteva emanuelson da tutte le parti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Niang è ancora troppo acerbo nel finalizzare



18 anni
lo giudicheremo fra 2 anni almeno


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Bojan o è un cesso atomico e non ce ne siamo mai resi conto, oppure si bomba la figliola di allegri XDDDDD e un lo fa gio'a per punizione


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Ha segnato il Chievo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Traorè imbarazzente ahahha


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si fa a far entrare Traorè. Ma dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ha fatto piu cose Niang in 15 minuti che El Sharaawy in 60 e passa


Sì ma non si può criticare così, El Sharaawy è comprensibilmente stanco.


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Traore' osceno


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Raramente ho visto partita più brutta di questa.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma Salamon è sempre infortunato?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a far entrare Traorè. Ma dai.



se vuoi concedere minuti a qualcuno, tanto vale darli al cristante di turno, uno su cui vuoi puntare in futuro, mica a un traorè qualsiasi. 

sembra che lo faccia entrare tanto per giustificarne l'acquisto.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Raramente ho visto partita più brutta di questa.



Ti sei perso una cinquantina di partite del Milan di Acciughina allora 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Finite Fiorentina e Napoli


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso una cinquantina di partite del Milan di Acciughina allora
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Finite Fiorentina e Napoli


Si ma questa le supera tutte in bruttezza


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Traorè uno dei calciatori più scarsi che abbiano indossato la nostra maglia.

Incomprensibile che sia stato mandato in campo, da esterno poi, e incomprensibile che in una squadra con la lingua a terra non si sfrutti il terzo cambio già pronto. Muntari non ne ha più da almeno 15-20 min. Siamo con 2 uomini in meno.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Per fortuna che è' entrato Niang , cmq lui montolivo balotelli de sciglio il resto indecenti gioco pauroso , 3 posto da farci la firma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6.5, attento

Abate 4.5, indecente in attacco, buono in difesa ma pesa troppo la prestazione offensiva oggi, non c'era molto da difendere 
Bonera 5, troppe sviste
Zapata 5, rischia di lasciarci in 10
De Sciglio 7, due soli errori ravvicinati ma partita perfetta

Montolivo 8, fondamentale
Flamini 6, corre e recupera tanto, lascia a desiderare in fase di impostazione
Muntari 4, lento e punto debole del centrocampo

Boateng 5.5, buoni movimenti ma tecnica di un armadillo
El Shaarawy 5, mangia un gol, sbaglia troppo, doveva riposare
Balotelli 9, decisivo e aiuta tanto la squadra nel momento difficile

Niang 6, buona entrata ma troppo fumoso
Traore 3, indecente


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vittoria importantissima dopo l'uscita dalla CL, lo sapevo che era dura contro il Palermo, peccato per il napoli e la fiorentina ma se continuamo a fare cosi non dovremmo guardare le altre perchè siamo dentro al nostro obbiettivo. Ora una pausa che ci serviva bene


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

Solito cambio indegno..Come cavolo si fa a lasciare in campo quello schifo di Boateng e tirar via El Sha...Assurdo..Allegri vattene per favore...VATTENE A FINE STAGIONE!
Grande Marione,De Sciglio,Montolivo e Niang.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boateng ha senso solo se gioca da mezzala se no è meglio cederlo



Di sicuro in mediana ha la sua utilità visto i falegnami che regnano in quella zona. Ma insomma la partenza di Ibra ha smascherato credo il reale valore di questo giocatore, che azzecca 3-4 partite della vita all'anno, ma è sostanzialmente inutile dell'economia di una stagione.
Giugno è ormai vicino e io spero che venga ceduto monetizzando il puo' possibile. 
Non ha nulla di un grande giocatore, nulla.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Male, malissimo. Prendiamo comunque con il sorriso i tre punti.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

L'importante era vincere dai, Balotelli trascinatore di una squadra senza energie che l'allenatore ha pensato bene di gestire male azzeccando un cambio annunciato da tutti almeno dal 30° del primo tempo.
Partita veramente orrenda, oggi contro una squadra da metà classifica non si vinceva.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

è andata bene..meno male....sono 3 punti importantissimi..peccato l'atalanta!
continuiamo così!


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria importante oggi contro il Palermo. Il rigore c'e. Ma Zapata deve prendere un cartellino rosso per un fallo di mano nel primo tempo. La prestazione non è perfetta (soprattutto in difesa), ma la vittoria è più importante. Grandissima partita per De Sciglio, nostro titolare sulla fasce sinistra della difesa. Forza Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Partita inguardabile. Buoni solo Balotelli e i 3 punti. Il nostro centrocampo a un certo punto mi sembrava messo peggio di quello del Pergocrema.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

Brutta prestazione,ma l'importante era prendersi i tre punti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Stendiamo un velo pietoso sulla prestazione,l'importante erano i 3 punti.Tutto il resto è noia.

Pagelle:
Abbiati 6.5
Abate 5
Zapata 5
Bonera 5
Desci 6.5
Montolivo 6
Flamini 5
Muntari 5
Boa 5
Elsha 5
Balo 7.5

Niang 6
Traorè Indescrivibile 

Allegri 5


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

L'importante era vincere per rimanere in corsa per il secondo posto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno in dirigenza ha il dovere di spiegare il senso dell'acquisto di Traorè un giorno.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

No no siamo il Milan nn si può fare così schifo , pensiamo che con questo allenatore si possa competere con questa Juventus ?? No perché è' indecente il suo gioco nn si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

Oggi la fortuna e' stata incontrare il palermo e non un altra squadra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

va bene così, abbiamo vinto con 2 gol di scarto senza subire gol dopo Barcellona...Balotelli doveva trascinare la squadra e l'ha fatto
ora sotto con la prossima


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> No no siamo il Milan nn si può fare così schifo , pensiamo che con questo allenatore si possa competere con questa Juventus ?? No perché è' indecente il suo gioco nn si va da nessuna parte


infatti quest anno non dobbiamo competere contro la juventus...anche perche il mercato estivo parla chiaro ...terzo posto e zitti mosca


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6
Abate 6
Zapata 5,5
Bonera 5
Desci 6,5
Montolivo 7,5
Flamini 5
Muntari 5
Boa 5
Elsha 5
Balo 7

Niang 6

Allegri 5


----------



## Brain84 (17 Marzo 2013)

Bene così. Ora serve un recupero psicologico netto in vista della sfida contro il Napoli.


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Ottimi Balotelli, bomber di razza e Montolivo nella mediana le ha prese tutte.
Ottima anche la prestazione di Zapata che sta inanellando una serie di ottime gare. Purtroppo ha lo stesso problema di Mexes, la cappella è sempre dietro l'angolo, altrimenti sarebbe un gran difensore. Quando è in giornata le prende tutte.

Malissimo Allegri: 
Non ha messo Bojan che per caratteristiche era ideale. 
Non ha apportato alcun cambio nel secondo tempo quando ha visto che eravamo troppo molli. 
Si è risparmiato una sostituzione quando la squadra aveva la lingua a terra. 
I 2 cambi sono stati tardivi e uno dei due anche totalmente insensato. Con la squadra in affanno ha deciso di farla affannare di più.


----------



## Nivre (17 Marzo 2013)

Meno male che c'è il DIO Balo... senza di lui non l'avremmo MAI vinta questa partita.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Fortunatamente, era soltanto il Palermo oggi, contro una squadra che gioca l'Europa, con questa difesa, si sarebbero presi goals.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> infatti quest anno non dobbiamo competere contro la juventus...anche perche il mercato estivo parla chiaro ...terzo posto e zitti mosca



Eh no io parlo del prossimo anno nn si va da nessuna parte con questo allenatore nn c'è gioco


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma infatti Allegri deve andar via a Giugno..Fa schifo è...... di allenatore non capisce una fava..


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Allegri deve andar via a Giugno..Fa schifo è ...... di allenatore non capisce una fava..



Finalmente parole sante oggi c'era da vergognarsi


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Finalmente parole sante oggi c'era da vergognarsi



E' da 3 anni che dico che Allegri è un allenatore scarso..Ho continuato a dirlo anche dopo la vittoria dello scudetto...E' indifendibile.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' da 3 anni che dico che Allegri è un allenatore scarso..Ho continuato a dirlo anche dopo la vittoria dello scudetto...E' indifendibile.


Ti stimo e nn poco  sempre stato anche io della stessa opinione


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> veramente era dietro



Il rosso non c'è perchè il calciatore non essendo in possesso palla non ti permette di giudicare l'azione come chiara occasione da gol.Non esiste poi il rosso per fallo da ultimo uomo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2013)

Bene nel primo tempo, normale calo nel secondo, grandissimo acciuga, era difficile dopo Barcellona.


Vergognoso chi critica oggi.


E bene Bonera, adesso Zapata torna in panca finalmente


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' da 3 anni che dico che Allegri è un allenatore scarso..Ho continuato a dirlo anche dopo la vittoria dello scudetto...E' indifendibile.



Per me Allegri è un buon allenatore...Per le piccole squadre.


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' da 3 anni che dico che Allegri è un allenatore scarso..Ho continuato a dirlo anche dopo la vittoria dello scudetto...E' indifendibile.



ma dov'eravate quando in questi anni tutto il foro mi massacrava per le mie critiche verso mr volpe? 
Potevate venire prima a darmi sostegno!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6.5
Abate 6-
Zapata 6.5
Bonera 5.5
Desci 7
Montolivo 7
Flamini 5+
Muntari 5.5
Boa 6-
Elsha 5.5
Balo 8

Niang 6+
Traorè sv
Ambrosini sv

Allegri 6


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma dov'eravate quando in questi anni tutto il foro mi massacrava per le mie critiche verso mr volpe?
> Potevate venire prima a darmi sostegno!



Io te l'ho sempre dato amico ma ultimamente leggendo i tuoi giudizi stavi andando sulla cattiva strada o sbaglio ?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Marzo 2013)

Inutile fare troppe analisi sulla partita di oggi, si è giocato anche contro i fantasmi delle 4 pilolle di Barcellona.
Brutta partita ma insomma era importante solo vincere. 

Non è la partita di oggi che ci deve dire chi è il Milan. 
Siamo ormai quasi a fine stagione, e questo Milan è semplicemente una via di mezzo tra quello di inizio stagione e quello dell'ultimo mese. Squadra che gioca un brutto calcio e che contrariamente a quanto già pensava mister 'Siamo a posto cosi' necessita soolutamente dell'acquisto in estate di 2 centrocampisti di gran livello e 2 centrali difensivi almeno decenti, senza i quali non potremo far altro in futuro che osservare la Juve bissare e controbissare scudetti come faceva negli anni '70 e '80. 
Se poi si prendesse anche un tecnico capace di far giocare a calcio, allora si potrebbe realmente pensare di potere pian piano tornare nel giro di 2/3 anni ai vertici europei.

Il resto è noia


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene nel primo tempo, normale calo nel secondo, grandissimo acciuga, era difficile dopo Barcellona.
> 
> 
> Vergognoso chi critica oggi.
> ...


C'è da vergognarsi a sostenere allegri e bonera , per carità bonera ma che partite guardi te ??? Penoso a dir poco


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma dov'eravate quando in questi anni tutto il foro mi massacrava per le mie critiche verso mr volpe?
> Potevate venire prima a darmi sostegno!



Io sono iscritto da poco..Forse 2 mesi..Ti avrei "difeso" di sicuro senza problemi


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene nel primo tempo, normale calo nel secondo, grandissimo acciuga, era difficile dopo Barcellona.
> 
> 
> Vergognoso chi critica oggi.
> ...



Ma bene cosa??Ma dai,2 volte ha perso l'uomo come se fulminato dall'apparizione di Gesù Cristo.Uno schifo,mantiene sempre la linea difensiva bassa,da cestinare insieme agli altri immondi della nostra rosa.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Marzo 2013)

Avanti così, vittoria importante !


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Se non fosse che avevamo davanti una squadra vergognosa, Bonera ci sarebbe potuto costare caro.


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io te l'ho sempre dato amico ma ultimamente leggendo i tuoi giudizi stavi andando sulla cattiva strada o sbaglio ?



nono, tranquillo. Ho solo dato a lui i meriti che gli spettavano per la "gestione" di questi ultimi tempi, ma restando sempre fermo sul fatto che a livello tattico e di lettura delle partite è su livelli infimi


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che avevamo davanti una squadra vergognosa, Bonera ci sarebbe potuto costare caro.



Ha tentato l'impossibile per farli segnare,per fortuna la scarponeria del Palermo non ha eguali.


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha tentato l'impossibile per farli segnare,per fortuna la scarponeria del Palermo non ha eguali.


Bonera da rispedire in panca al piu' presto


----------



## Tom! (17 Marzo 2013)

Gli arbitri vi stanno facendo volare però...non credo si andrà avanti così per tutta la stagione, se il solito motto della "compensazione" si verifica io starei attento per la lotta champions.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera vale 8 Zapata e 22 Yepes, è scarsino ma gli altri 2 son sciagure. Mexes-Bonera e col Barcellona si passava


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonera vale 8 Zapata e 22 Yepes, è scarsino ma gli altri 2 son sciagure. Mexes-Bonera e col Barcellona si passava



Non puoi essere serio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri vi stanno facendo volare però...non credo si andrà avanti così per tutta la stagione, se il solito motto della "compensazione" si verifica io starei attento per la lotta champions.



Se applicassero la compensazione la Juventus avrebbe la metà degli scudetti.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2013)

3 punti ottimi. Per il resto temevo l'effetto post barcellona. Anche se la gestione io continuo a non capirla. Bonera ha fatto almeno 3 errori che potevano costare caro. Traoré é inutile. Perché continuare a sprecare cambi per farlo giocare? Stephan lo poteva far riposare. Sostituendolo sempre al 60esimo non é proprio il mwssimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Marzo 2013)

Bonera spero di non incontrarlo mai per strada. Non risponderei più di me stesso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri vi stanno facendo volare però...non credo si andrà avanti così per tutta la stagione, se il solito motto della "compensazione" si verifica io starei attento per la lotta champions.



Sei liberissimo di illustrarmi i favori arbitrali di oggi.
Sono tutto orecchi.


----------



## Tom! (17 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sei liberissimo di illustrarmi i favori arbitrali di oggi.
> Sono tutto orecchi.



PER ME sul rigore certamente Aronica si dimostra la solita pippa senza cervello, ma Balotelli si butta.
Se Zapata non la prendeva con la mano il giocatore del palermo si trovava fa solo davanti alla porta.

Poi beh, è il mio parere, non voglio fare polemica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri vi stanno facendo volare però...non credo si andrà avanti così per tutta la stagione, se il solito motto della "compensazione" si verifica io starei attento per la lotta champions.



Beh....quali sarebbero i favori di oggi?


----------



## Tom! (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se applicassero la compensazione la Juventus avrebbe la metà degli scudetti.



15 scudetti? Ma che, di meno. una decina. asd


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> PER ME sul rigore certamente Aronica si dimostra la solita pippa senza cervello, ma Balotelli si butta.
> Se Zapata non la prendeva con la mano il giocatore del palermo si trovava fa solo davanti alla porta.
> 
> Poi beh, è il mio parere, non voglio fare polemica.


Ma se la maglia si allunga nettamente per la strattonata, come fa a non essere rigore?! Bah
Quindi Zapata andava espulso mentre candreva in Milan Lazio no.....


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no io parlo del prossimo anno nn si va da nessuna parte con questo allenatore nn c'è gioco


eh gia lasciare xavi e iniesta in panca e' da manicomio...cacciamo allegri


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 15 scudetti? Ma che, di meno. una decina. asd




Hai ragione dimenticavo che dovevate essere cacciati da ogni competizione con revoca di tutti i titoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2013)

Brutta partita, abbiamo vinto solo perchè il Palermo è impresentabile.

Dobbiamo migliorare il gioco altrimenti prenderemo sonore batoste nei prossimi scontri durissimi che stanno per arrivare.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh....quali sarebbero i favori di oggi?



La sola favore oggi è il rosso dimenticato per un fallo di mano di Zapata. Ma niente di scandalo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> PER ME sul rigore certamente Aronica si dimostra la solita pippa senza cervello, ma Balotelli si butta.



Trattenuta evidente e prolungata,degna appunto della pippaggine di Veronica.Rigore solare,c'entra poco la vistosità della caduta di Balo.



> Se Zapata non la prendeva con la mano il giocatore del palermo si trovava fa solo davanti alla porta.



C'era Abate,uno dei giocatori più veloci in Serie A in recupero.E comunque non ho mai visto in vita mia un'espulsione diretta per fallo di mano.


----------



## Doctore (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione dimenticavo che dovevate essere cacciati da ogni competizione con revoca di tutti i titoli.


Blu questi hanno paura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> La sola favore oggi è il rosso dimenticato per un fallo di mano di Zapata. Ma niente di scandalo.



Allora è giusto il rosso dato a candreva visto che la dinamica è simile


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora è giusto il rosso dato a candreva visto che la dinamica è simile



Si, per me il rosso di Candreva è giusto


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Blu questi hanno paura.



...sono ormai troppo distanti se avessimo avuto 5-6 punti in più.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> Si, per me il rosso di Candreva è giusto



Ok allora i rosiconi pure lo dicano, altrimenti si dice solo quello che fa comodo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Anche là sul rosso presunto di Zapata, da notare come Bonera si è fatto fregare la palla innescando un contropiede che ci poteva costare carissimo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non puoi essere serio.



No non sarà serio..Ci starà trollando xD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene nel primo tempo, normale calo nel secondo, grandissimo acciuga, era difficile dopo Barcellona.
> 
> 
> Vergognoso chi critica oggi.
> ...



Bene Bonera? le uniche occasioni del Palermo le ha costruite lui
Ha perso la palla in occasione del fallo di mano di Zapata e si è fatto scappare Dybala davanti alla porta nel 2 tempo

è stato l'attaccante più pericolo del Palerm,o non ci ha fatto perdere la partita per miracolo, Mexes e Zapata sono fenomeni in confronto 
Allegri meriterebbe l'esonero solo per averlo schierato, c'è l'ha davanti tutti i giorni in allenamento, possibile che non si renda conto che non è in condizione?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bonera da rispedire in panca al piu' presto



Panca? no troppo vicino al campo
Io assumerei Moggi solo per farlo rinchiudere negli spogliatoi prima delle partite!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sei liberissimo di illustrarmi i favori arbitrali di oggi.
> Sono tutto orecchi.



Beh, non ha espulso Bonera e Traore, 2 che giocano così andrebbero espulsi per oltraggio al calcio


----------



## Tom! (17 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Trattenuta evidente e prolungata,degna appunto della pippaggine di Veronica.Rigore solare,c'entra poco la vistosità della caduta di Balo.
> 
> 
> 
> C'era Abate,uno dei giocatori più veloci in Serie A in recupero.E comunque non ho mai visto in vita mia un'espulsione diretta per fallo di mano.



Il giocatore andava in porta e abate non lo avrebbe mai preso:
ZAPATA handball vs Palermo - YouTube

Sul rigore beh, Balotelli simula buttandosi, però la trattenuta c'è. Mi sembra chiaro però che questi rigori si diano 1 volta su 10.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si fa a criticare un rigore così solare...bisogna essere rubentini nell'anima proprio.


----------



## Lucamilan (17 Marzo 2013)

vittoria importantissima, bravi a ripartire subito dopo la delusione di martedi


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, non ha espulso Bonera e Traore, 2 che giocano così andrebbero espulsi per oltraggio al calcio



Andrebbero giustiziati in mezzo alla strada,altro che espulsi 



Tom! ha scritto:


> Il giocatore andava in porta e abate non lo avrebbe mai preso:
> ZAPATA handball vs Palermo - YouTube
> 
> Sul rigore beh, Balotelli simula buttandosi, però la trattenuta c'è. Mi sembra chiaro però che questi rigori si diano 1 volta su 10.



La mano è sicuramente un episodio dubbio,ma ti ripeto che non ho mai visto in vita mia un rosso diretto per fallo di mano.
Sul rigore hai assolutamente torto.La trattenuta è evidente e continuata nel tempo,è rigore senza se e senza ma,anche se Balotelli avesse fatto una capriola.E questi rigori,quando li vedono,li danno 10 volte su 10.


----------



## Nivre (17 Marzo 2013)

Ah rubentino, il rigore su Balo c'era non diciamo min.chiate.

Invece l'espulsione di Zapata ci poteva anche stare.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Il giocatore andava in porta e abate non lo avrebbe mai preso:
> ZAPATA handball vs Palermo - YouTube
> 
> Sul rigore beh, Balotelli simula buttandosi, però la trattenuta c'è. Mi sembra chiaro però che questi rigori si diano 1 volta su 10.



Tom la tua povera e bistrattata Juventus ha ormai quasi vinto lo scudetto e continui a perdere tempo con dei ladri come noi?


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bene Bonera? le uniche occasioni del Palermo le ha costruite lui
> Ha perso la palla in occasione del fallo di mano di Zapata e si è fatto scappare Dybala davanti alla porta nel 2 tempo
> 
> è stato l'attaccante più pericolo del Palerm,o non ci ha fatto perdere la partita per miracolo, Mexes e Zapata sono fenomeni in confronto
> Allegri meriterebbe l'esonero solo per averlo schierato, c'è l'ha davanti tutti i giorni in allenamento, possibile che non si renda conto che non è in condizione?



Non dimenticare che Bonera ritorna di ferita comunque


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> PER ME sul rigore certamente Aronica si dimostra la solita pippa senza cervello, ma Balotelli si butta.
> Se Zapata non la prendeva con la mano il giocatore del palermo si trovava fa solo davanti alla porta.
> 
> Poi beh, è il mio parere, non voglio fare polemica.



Che sia una pippa,cavoli sua,il rigore è palese e solare.Poi quando un calciatore non è in possesso di palla non può considerarsi l'azione come interruzione di chiara occasione da gol.


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

Per i Gobbi e per gli Sfinteristi il regolamento dice che: Zapata andava espulso,squalificato per 10 giornate e in più gli andava stuprata la famiglia....Questo è il regolamento per loro..
Però oh ricordiamo che Chiellini può fare 200 falli da cartellino giallo,menare gente a manetta e non essere mai espulso..


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Un interista su Twitter a proposito del fallo di mano di Zapata "Se sarebbero l'Inter, saremmo ancora a 0-0 ma a 10 sul campo" ahahaha


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

per fortuna c'è la sosta....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se applicassero la compensazione la Juventus avrebbe la metà degli scudetti.



Quotone doveroso


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Marzo 2013)

Sono andato a vedere due partite quest'anno. In entrambi i casi due gol di Balotelli, uno su azione e uno su rigore


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sono andato a vedere due partite quest'anno. In entrambi i casi due gol di Balotelli, uno su azione e uno su rigore



Vai più spesso allora


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (17 Marzo 2013)

Il rigore su Balotelli è era palese! Non diciamo .....per favore!


----------



## Tom! (18 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tom la tua povera e bistrattata Juventus ha ormai quasi vinto lo scudetto e continui a perdere tempo con dei ladri come noi?



Sarà che ormai sono abituato al metro che hanno con la juve (rigori solo se netti e impediscono un chiaro gol), però mi sembrava una situazione limite. Però vabbè, aronica è una .... quindi ok!


----------



## cedgenin (18 Marzo 2013)

Scusate, secondo la Moviola della Gazzetta di oggi la fallo di mano de Zapata era da giallo. Ancora seconda questa Moviola, il rigore c'e. Nessu fallimento dell'arbitro ieri contro il Palermo


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sarà che ormai sono abituato al metro che hanno con la juve (rigori solo se netti e impediscono un chiaro gol), però mi sembrava una situazione limite. Però vabbè, aronica è una .... quindi ok!


Beh... Guarda che il rigore su Balotelli non era netto... Di più!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta il rigore su Balo è pale e plateale.Mentre il mani di Zapata ferma un passaggio a mezz’aria diretto sì a Ilicic che però avrebbe dovuto stoppare il pallone e poi cercare la porta. Ma la chiara occasione da rete deve essere immediata e non esiste l'espulsione per fallo da ultimo uomo.Ecco perché è giusto il giallo.*


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Marzo 2013)

Mi raccomando continuate a parlare del rigore SACROSANTO dato a Balo e non dite nulla sul fatto che Zuniga simula e soprattutto sul fatto che il presunto fallo inizi fuori area...Va bè che lo dico a fare..


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando continuate a parlare del rigore SACROSANTO dato a Balo e non dite nulla sul fatto che Zuniga simula e soprattutto sul fatto che il presunto fallo inizi fuori area...Va bè che lo dico a fare..




Infatti, non capisce perche' in serie A la moviola esiste solo per il Milan! Noi dobbiamo difenderci anche quando le decisioni sono giuste mentre I favori altrui passano inosservati!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando continuate a parlare del rigore SACROSANTO dato a Balo e non dite nulla sul fatto che Zuniga simula e soprattutto sul fatto che il presunto fallo inizi fuori area...Va bè che lo dico a fare..



Una roba incredibile,è delirante sta situazione.Non si capisce perchè non dovevano darci quel rigore sacrosante e poi sulle ladrate di Napoli e Viola nessuno fiata.


----------



## Tom! (18 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una roba incredibile,è delirante sta situazione.Non si capisce perchè non dovevano darci quel rigore sacrosante e poi sulle ladrate di Napoli e Viola nessuno fiata.



No aspettate, per me il napoli è scandaloso. Zuniga avrà imparato da Lavezzi. Poi non scordiamoci che il Napoli non ha un rigore contro da anni.
Se avessero dato un rigore del genere (o anche il gol di aquilani) ad una grande si sarebbe avuta ben altra rilevanza.

Scrivevo qui perché era il topic della vostra partita! Diciamo che con voi sono spesso di manica larga, dubito che quel rigore lo avrebbero dato alla juve, però come ho detto si poteva dare. Ero venuto qui per dire che effettivamente da un bel po' di giornate gli episodi decisivi del milan passano per l'arbitraggio e non per costruzione di gioco, quindi occhio. Non vi sto dicendo che vi siete comprati gli arbitri!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma voi li state anche ad ascoltare i rosiconi ? Ragazzi abbiamo vinto 2 a 0, meritando, lasciateli parlare, ci danno solo più importanza !


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Marzo 2013)

Non ho visto il goal di Aquilani..Lo guarderò più tardi..Comunque secondo me il mani di Zapata era da cartellino rosso,mica dico di no..Mi da fastidio che però si parli solo degli errori arbitrarli pro Milan e il discorso si estende al di fuori del forum.Perchè anche i giornalisti etc parlando solo del Milan e mai delle altre squadre...Allucinante.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No aspettate, per me il napoli è scandaloso. Zuniga avrà imparato da Lavezzi. Poi non scordiamoci che il Napoli non ha un rigore contro da anni.
> Se avessero dato un rigore del genere (o anche il gol di aquilani) ad una grande si sarebbe avuta ben altra rilevanza.
> 
> Scrivevo qui perché era il topic della vostra partita! Diciamo che con voi sono spesso di manica larga, dubito che quel rigore lo avrebbero dato alla juve, però come ho detto si poteva dare. Ero venuto qui per dire che effettivamente da un bel po' di giornate gli episodi decisivi del milan passano per l'arbitraggio e non per costruzione di gioco, quindi occhio. Non vi sto dicendo che vi siete comprati gli arbitri!



Beh detto voi suonerebbe strano.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2013)

Le pagelle di Ziliani

Le pagelle di Paolo Ziliani


----------

